# Disillusioned with Calgary



## GeordieGirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, I thought I'd share my experience of moving to Calgary and having young children. We came here 2011 with 2 small children and one on the way. Our original destination had been Vancouver but due to needing to get here quickly because of our PR cards and fulfilling the obligations (2 out of 5 yrs) we needed to make the move asap. Also, if you come to Alberta you have medical cover from day one whereas in other provinces you have to wait 3 months. Being about to have a baby this was a big consideration. As well, the economy is good and getting a job appeared to be easier. Now this was over one year ago so we've been here long enough now to be getting a feel of is this a 'forever' place for us or the 'stop gap' that we had anticipated. Let me tell you it is the 'stop gap' for sure........ I dread people even asking me how I like it here beacuse simply put I don't..... To be polite I really don't and catch me on a bad day and I'll tell you in not so diplomatic speech Yes the economy is booming here as everyone will tell you but here is my list of reasons why to NOT come here:

1) The weather - last year wasn't so bad but this year OMG the winters are long and cold. And no you don't really get used to it. Not with 3 children under the age of 5 and having to bundle them up tenfold before you even open the door...You can be isolated for weeks in your house when it gets really bad.

2) Be warned kids start school later here in Canada... My daughter had to be 5 to even get 2.5 hours and needs to be 6 to be there all day. A full 2 years behing the UK for getting your kids into full time school.

3) TV is terrible. I don't watch too much TV but after a few months I could see how bad it was and made sure we got the movie channel added.

4) Expensive - OMG they say to you don't go to Vancouver as it's expensive but at least there are things there to enjoy that don't cost too much. Decent housing here in Calgary is not cheap and groceries and utilities etc are in my view very expensive.

5) If you're having a baby the maternity care is in the dark ages. Don't expect to see a midwife ever. UK was a zillion times superior for my 2 older children. Also after you have the baby they expect YOU having days away given birth to cross the city to go for different appointments in the freezing cold with your newborn... In UK the midwife comes to you.

6) Lack of soul. This city lacks a soul in my view. As for culture I haven't found much other than hockey...and the Flames are no great hockey team.

7) Bad drivers. This city terrifies me with its bad drivers. I really question many of the migrants here and their driving. I'm not going to name names but there are people from a certain location driving the buses here and you really put the lives of yourself and your children at risk when getting on these buses. Slamming the breaks on and sending children flying and dangerous lane changing....

8) Lack of things to do for parents with young children in winter time.

9) No real sense of community where you live.

10) Poor service and a labour force that seems to be made up of many people not even qualified to do the job they're in.

I probably could go on and on. Needless to say I'm convincing my husband this is not our 'forever' place and we're now looking at moving to either Ontario or BC. Let's hope our next move fulfills our Canadian dream. If you love Calgary then please fight your corner and promote your city to the rest of us. This is only my viewpoint as a mother with young kids.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) The weather - last year wasn't so bad but this year OMG the winters are long and cold. And no you don't really get used to it. Not with 3 children under the age of 5 and having to bundle them up tenfold before you even open the door...You can be isolated for weeks in your house when it gets really bad.

Vancouver is warmer than Calgary by a long shot but tends to be similar to London... I know this for a fact because I spent 40 years in suburban Vancouver before moving to London just after Canadian Thanksgiving.

2) Be warned kids start school later here in Canada... My daughter had to be 5 to even get 2.5 hours and needs to be 6 to be there all day. A full 2 years behing the UK for getting your kids into full time school.

At least in Alberta, they start the kids off a year before most other provinces. One of my Dad's associates started his kids in school in Alberta and when they came to Vancouver, the oldest daughter (who is 1 year and 1 day younger than I am) ended up in my year at school.

3) TV is terrible. I don't watch too much TV but after a few months I could see how bad it was and made sure we got the movie channel added.

I do apologise for the low quality of bog standard day-to-day Canadian t.v. fare... it's not nearly as cool as ITV or the BBC (although BBC Kids is available on subscription basis)

4) Expensive - OMG they say to you don't go to Vancouver as it's expensive but at least there are things there to enjoy that don't cost too much. Decent housing here in Calgary is not cheap and groceries and utilities etc are in my view very expensive.

Vancouver might not be very much less expensive... petrol certainly will cost you more out there than in Alberta... in addition to that, they have a harmonised sales tax (HST) of 12%... not nearly as bad as VAT, but at least VAT is included in the sticker price... HST is NOT.

5) If you're having a baby the maternity care is in the dark ages. Don't expect to see a midwife ever. UK was a zillion times superior for my 2 older children. Also after you have the baby they expect YOU having days away given birth to cross the city to go for different appointments in the freezing cold with your newborn... In UK the midwife comes to you.

That's Canadian health care for you... dental care, otoh, is way better in Canada... my last dentist was horrified when I told him that I was moving to the UK. He said that he'd welcome me back as a patient any time whenever I returned to Vancouver for a visit... I've seen first hand what British "dental work" is apt to be like (husband has 2 removable plates that look "hurty")

6) Lack of soul. This city lacks a soul in my view. As for culture I haven't found much other than hockey...and the Flames are no great hockey team.

You'll fit in _perfectly_ in Vancouver... there's not much love lost between Vancouver and Calgary and at least the Canucks are a "contender," unlike the Flames.

7) Bad drivers. This city terrifies me with its bad drivers. I really question many of the migrants here and their driving. I'm not going to name names but there are people from a certain location driving the buses here and you really put the lives of yourself and your children at risk when getting on these buses. Slamming the breaks on and sending children flying and dangerous lane changing....

The entire province is like that... not just Calgarians. I was routinely tail gated by Alberta plates whenever I drove around Vancouver. I hated it.

8) Lack of things to do for parents with young children in winter time.

Vancouver is more temperate, thus more stuff to do in the winter.

9) No real sense of community where you live.

Can't speak to that, as I lived in the suburbs of Vancouver... 

10) Poor service and a labour force that seems to be made up of many people not even qualified to do the job they're in.

Can't speak to that either, as I worked in a hospital.


----------



## GeordieGirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks for your email. I didn't know that about the schooling. Seems like I should be thankful. I can't imagine waiting even longer to get them in school....

I didn't think I'd miss TV but I did take for granted BBC etc. It is just really poor over here - let's not beat around the bush those morning TV shows are pretty amateur by comparison.

Petrol is about all as well as the HST for cost savings. But you know you have an abundance of shops in Vancouver compared to Calgary. That's something I didn't mention - shopping is not great in terms of choice.

You know I agree about the dentistry but what I'd say is check your dental plan as dental work whilst good on the whole - the prices OMG - other half is having root canal $1500............ Thankfully the plan covers much of it

I picked up on the rivalry between the cities. Get the impression Vancouverites just see Calgary as boring and full of ********. I won't say too much as I'd hate to offend Calgarians but I do think as Brit coming to Canada you'd find Vancouver an easier transition. At least it has the city vibe and enough happening to not get bored and of course home from home climate.

I think a lot of communities in Calgary are relatively new and haven't had time to establish themselves. I wasn't too popular when I voiced my opinion of lack of community to people in our neighbourhood who produce a newsletter and meetup once a month. They focus on crime and problems in the area rather than establishing activities for communities to come together. In Vancouver communities appear to be quite vibrant with activity.

What took you to London? Many Brits going to Vancouver - not so much heading to UK. Hope you enjoy your time there. Is it a temporary visit?

One thing I will say is maybe Calgary is the land of opportunity for career minded people wanted to progress in a less competitive environment. I haven't been impressed by the standard of the labour force when I say many underskilled people in jobs and this is listening to my husband's point of view in his working environment as well. Very low unemployment with shortage of labour force in many areas. Unlike UK where there are so many over qualified people in lower level jobs.

I do love Vancouver though and would live there tomorrow if I asn't so concerned about what the media is telling us about things having skyrocketed with all of the wealthy migrants....


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow GeordieGirl

If you are what the name suggests, a Geordie then my guess is you really are fed up with life in Calgary and imho you'd be better going for the move to Vancouver as it seems thids would be a better fit.

As for your other comments. Like you say, it's all a matter of opinion or point of view but yes I can see some of where you are coming from in respect of some of your remarks. I think everyine comes to Canada with a personal idea of what life is going to be like and no matter how much research you put in before you arrive it is never all going to live up to expectations. However, that said it strikes me you are open minded and willing enough to try something else, assuming your other half's job allows such a thing and while you might be convinced life will be more expensive, trust me, living out in some of the more rural areas can make Vancouver seem cheap..... so you see there is good and bad in all...

On the plus side I think you will find a few people on here who will acknowledge your views and who knows, will turn into friends

Whatever happens, I wish you well with any decisions you make and hope things work well for you

Best wishes 

Mike


----------



## indiecana (Nov 27, 2013)

GeordieGirl said:


> Hi, I thought I'd share my experience of moving to Calgary and having young children. We came here 2011 with 2 small children and one on the way. Our original destination had been Vancouver but due to needing to get here quickly because of our PR cards and fulfilling the obligations (2 out of 5 yrs) we needed to make the move asap. Also, if you come to Alberta you have medical cover from day one whereas in other provinces you have to wait 3 months. Being about to have a baby this was a big consideration. As well, the economy is good and getting a job appeared to be easier. Now this was over one year ago so we've been here long enough now to be getting a feel of is this a 'forever' place for us or the 'stop gap' that we had anticipated. Let me tell you it is the 'stop gap' for sure........ I dread people even asking me how I like it here beacuse simply put I don't..... To be polite I really don't and catch me on a bad day and I'll tell you in not so diplomatic speech Yes the economy is booming here as everyone will tell you but here is my list of reasons why to NOT come here:
> 
> 1) The weather - last year wasn't so bad but this year OMG the winters are long and cold. And no you don't really get used to it. Not with 3 children under the age of 5 and having to bundle them up tenfold before you even open the door...You can be isolated for weeks in your house when it gets really bad.
> 
> ...


A lot of your "problems" are across the board in Canada.

Canada is a WINTER country. Everyone knows we get two months of summer and a couple quasi spring/fall months. Unless you go to BC or want to deal with the heatwaves of Ontario, you're in a rock and a hard place.

What kind of activities were you hoping to do exactly? Calgary has amazing parks that are so beautiful and PERFECT for young families. Tons of places to drive to around the city as well. Elbow Falls, the Erratic in Black Diamond, Drumheller, Sylvan Lake....not to mention...the mountains! Endless hiking and camping.

In the city we have several museums, the zoo as well as a fantastic science centre. 

Lots of places to do fun arts and crafts like painting ceramics and so forth.

There are also loads of leisure centres where you can take you kidlets to swim and play in the waterslides.

In the summer, there's Calaway Park and the Calgary Stampede where kids LOVE to watch the Parade. Along with a ton of festivals in Princes Island Park.

It's not Toronto or Vancouver, you definitely need to get yourself involved, but if you care to have things to do, Calgary isn't a place that will stop you.

A lot of Canada is FAR more boring than Calgary, so unless you can put up with the expenses of Vancouver and the gloomy winters.

Perhaps you should get on some mailing lists or pay attention more to the media and you'd have more ideas


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Really? Your first post is in reply to an over 11 month old thread? Did you register just for this?


----------

